# POINT Drum Tourney April 8th and 9th



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This will be held at Galveston Yacht Basin, and the Captains meeting is at 5PM that Friday and fishing starts at 7 AM on Saturday. Call Dutch at 409-935-4131 if you can take someone fishing. Boats have to be at least 18'.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Boats have to be at least 18'.


Why is that????


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Cat, give Dutch a call and ask him. There might be some folks that could use a ride in a smaller boat.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

What is the PIONT Drum tourney anyways? Is there a link to a site that has info about it??


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Parapalegics on independent nature trips is what it stands for. We volunteer our boats and time to take folks fishing that normally don't get to go. It's a real hoot, and lots of fun.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Ok, now I understand why 18' is the minimum!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=14684&highlight=point has a bunch of pics from last year


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Dutch, and confirmed that I'm in. I'll be bringing a BillyStix to be reffled off. Can't wait!


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

*I'll be there*

With the same crew


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

this is an incredibly fun and rewarding experience, and you will come away with a new appreciation for the blessing you have. i encourage everyone to volunteer for the tournament, even if you dont go out in a boat there is a lot to help out with. just show up and ask what you can do. it is a BLAST, and once you do it, you will leave looking foreword to next year. i promise!

trudy


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

*allicat!*

Trudy, are you still with me on this one? Robert is still planning to be deck hand, but I will still need you for recording catch,size and pictures if your still up to it. It was so crazy catching,releasing, recording and getting pics last year it was a handful with just the 2 of us. Aubrey has already said he wants to do it again this year! Can't wait!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

im with you capt! bought some film today, so ill have a digital and a 35mm and ready to do whatever you need me to....rain or shine im IN and looking foreword to it. keep me up on times and stuff like that when it gets closer ok. 

trudy


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Captains meeting tonight at 6:00, along with raffles, Door prizes and Food. :cheers: Hope to see ya'll there (Galveston Yacht Basin). Trudy, see you there tonight, we will make our plans on what time to meet in the morning! Should be a blast! And I have found some Huuuuuuge Drum! LoL!! :tongue: Hope Aubrey our fishing partner will be there tonight so we can get out early, I want him to do better than 3rd this year! :biggrin:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

we will be heading down after lunch. Sea ya there, Doug.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

i will be there this evening and we will get all the details lined out. probably wont stay late though so i can get up early in the morning  LOL

see yall there!
trudy


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

*Billy Stix!!*

Well here it is, The Billy Stix for raffle at the POINT Tournament. All I can say is what a beautiful rod! I guess I know where all my raffle tickets will be going! :biggrin:


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Just a heads up*

Dutch with the POINT tourney called me yesterday and informed me that there is a shortage of crab to be handed out this year. If anyone is in search of some bait crab...I found some at MY's seafood in Seabrook. When I left I'm guessin' they still had about 10-15 dozen left....just FYI. Headed out the door right now with my destination being the captains meeting.

Rex


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

the Billy Stix will be raffled off today at the weigh in. Hope to see ya'll there!


----------

